# Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2010)

*Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3 gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3


----------



## hotfirefox (3. März 2010)

*Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Ich find die gezeigten Scythekühler toll


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Auf den Bildern kommen die Dimensionen leider nicht richtig rüber, wenn man vor dem Teil steht könnte man denken das ist ein Kühler welcher das ganze Mainboard kühlen soll. 

Zumindest beim Susano.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

GEIL 

einfach nur GEIL !!!

Da wird dann der Drehmel rausgeholt und ne Aussparung in die Seitenwand geschnitten, so können die Lüfter dann Frischluft direkt von der Quelle holen.
Das Ding wird sowas von gekauft. 

Größer ist eben doch einfach besser


----------



## kress (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano ist ja mal krass. Sind das 4x120mm Lüfter?


----------



## jonny_x (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



kress schrieb:


> Der Susano ist ja mal krass. Sind das 4x120mm Lüfter?


100mm steht aber auch im Artikel.


----------



## clemi14 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



jonny_x schrieb:


> 100mm steht aber auch im Artikel.




Nein Keine 100 mm Lüfter, ich zitiere den Artikel! 

"sind übrigens 100-mm-Lüfter und NICHT wie auf diversen Webseiten  kommuniziert, 100-mm-Propeller."  Was sind es dann?


----------



## Astimon (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Propeller sind am Flugzeug damit es vorankommt und Lüfter sind das was man sich in den PC schraubt.


----------



## Manny G. (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano ist ja mal krass,wie hoch ist der denn wohl?!
Naja in meinen Cube passt der wochl nicht rein...


----------



## raetsch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Astimon schrieb:


> Propeller sind am Flugzeug damit es vorankommt und Lüfter sind das was man sich in den PC schraubt.



es wäre sehr kleinlich wenn man aus diesem grund diesen satz in die news geschrieben hätte.

ich gehe mal eher davon aus, es geht um den lautstärkeeindruck, Propeller vermittelt den eindruck, das die lüfter laut sind. vielleicht sind sie das im 4er pack tatsächlich, aber darauf soll diese aussage abzielen denke ich.


----------



## lucmat (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Alter, irgendwann bauen die mal einen Kühler, der ein Loch ins Mainboard reißt, wenn man denn PC dann vertikal aufstellen will. Durch das Gewicht wird dann der CPU-Sockel herausgerissen. Dann kann meinen seinen High-End Rechner nurnoch "liegend" betreiben, sodass das Board eine horizontale Ausrichtung wie in den Bildern hat.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano ist einfach mal GEIL O_O

Das in nen Case mit nem 200mm Seitenlüfter wäre der Hammer!


----------



## Azrael_SEt (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Ich glaube die meinen sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wär aber geil, wenn das Ding mit Kupferpropellern ausgeliefert werden würde. Da die Lüfter ja dann außerhalb vom normalen Gehäuse wären, sollten die Lüfter schon nach was aussehen.


----------



## Castor_23 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Setsugen2 wäre mal ein interessanter GraKa-Kühler, aber was mich endlos stresst ist, dass ansch. die SpaWas wieder nicht mitgekühlt werden.
Wieso bietet kein Hersteller eine verdammte All-in-One Kühllösung an, die beides kühlt? Weil abgesehen von dem Thermalright VRM-Gefrickel gibts da ja nichts auf dem Markt...

Wieso kommt kein Hersteller auf die Idee eine Abwandlung des Originalkühlers mit größerem Lüfter (am besten einen "Slot" für einen frei wählbaren 120x120x25er) zu bauen? Sowas suche ich..


----------



## Jarafi (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano sieht geil aus, da würde mich ein Test sehr interessieren


----------



## NeroNobody (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Wieso sind die Heathpipes beim Susano so lang?!


----------



## Ini (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



NeroNobody schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Heathpipes beim Susano so lang?!



Weil er so hoch ist.


----------



## NeroNobody (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Ini schrieb:


> Weil er so hoch ist.




ok des is mal ne Erklärung Ernsthaft, den bekommt man in kein Case


----------



## Carter (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

ha kranker kühler, wobei ich nicht weiß was sich noch groß an der kühlleistung verbessern soll, ab naja die werdens schon wissen^^ und auf den preis bin ich gespannt


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Kühler ist auch deswegen so hoch, damit er nicht mit der Grafikkarte kollidiert... Der geht so weit ins Gehäuse .
Fakt ist, das Ding wird kaum jemand so kaufen und das ist Scythe auch bewusst. Der Orochi war auch kein Mainstream Kühler und wurde auch nicht als solcher entwickelt... Ein Teil der von Scythe auf Messe gezeigten Kühler sind immer Prototypen und ich find's cool, was die sich so alles ausdenken .
Immer noch unterhaltsamer als der 27. Random-Kühltower-Nachbau einer Arbeitsspeicherfirma o.Ä.


----------



## alm0st (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Das ist also Scythe's Antwort auf den ND-H14, n1 
Die Kühlleistung interessiert natürlich brennend


----------



## Ahab (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Auf die Kühlleistung vom Susano bin ich mal gespannt. Ich fands schon schade dass man nie wieder was vom Godhand gehört hat.  Und da es Coolermaster damals bei GeminII ja schon relativ verbockt hat, wärs mal interessant, ob es andere Hersteller da besser hinbekommen.  So ein Monstrum hat ja schon irgendwie was.


----------



## FortunaGamer (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano ist mal ein abnormaler Kühler 4 Lüfter und dann noch so monströs. Ob die Leistung wirklich so gut wird und wie bekommt man denn ins Gehäuse da Braucht das Gehäuse die passenden Öffnungen in der Seitenwand.


----------



## gpanda (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Wie geil ist der Susano bitte? 
Kann man darauf auch grillen?


----------



## Wargrown (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Ja klar, einfach Lüfter abmonieren, PC auf die Seite und bei der nächsten LAN kommen sie alle mit Steaks an^^


----------



## GPHENOM (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



gpanda schrieb:


> Wie geil ist der Susano bitte?
> Kann man darauf auch grillen?



Ohne Lüfter mit nem Übertaktem Prozzi bestimmt

Aber wirklich der ist geil aber in welches gehäuse passt der?


----------



## Miikosch (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

jetzt mal im ernst wer baut sich son teil in sein gehäuse rein bzw in welches case passt das teil denn? Ich würd sagen ist eine Spielerei von Scythe


----------



## P37E (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

sieht bombig aus das ding und kühlt alles rundherum mit, wenn das 4 120er sind kann man auch nen dicken 220er oder 240er montieren  hätte was


----------



## GulAsh2k8 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Miikosch schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst wer baut sich son teil in sein gehäuse rein bzw in welches case passt das teil denn? Ich würd sagen ist eine Spielerei von Scythe



Baut man sich halt sein Case selber  und scharubt das Ding am Gehäuse fest.


----------



## Mettsemmel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Würde der nich viel besser kühlen wenn die Heatpipes kürzer wären?
Und ein 200mm-Lüfter sähe viel cooler aus


----------



## Autokiller677 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



P37E schrieb:


> sieht bombig aus das ding und kühlt alles rundherum mit, wenn das 4 120er sind kann man auch nen dicken 220er oder 240er montieren  hätte was


Sind - wie im Artikel auch steht - 100mm Lüfter.

Ich halte das Ding allerdings mehr oder weniger für sinnlos, das passt in kein Case mehr rein. Lieber sollte man sich auf alternative Techniken konzentrieren, z.B. Flüssigmetal in den "Heatpipes" so wie beim Superleggera.


----------



## NeroNobody (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Scythe hat schon auf der Cebit 09 Solche Kühler ausgestellt! 
Bild 10: So ein Mugen mit 10 Heatpipes wäre doch Konkurenz für Prolimtech, Noctua und Co.

Edit: Ich habe vergessen den Link einzufügen  http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...e-neue-Bilder-neue-Kuehler/Luftkuehlung/News/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Mettsemmel schrieb:


> Würde der nich viel besser kühlen wenn die Heatpipes kürzer wären?



Die paar cm würden vermutlich nur unwesentlich bessere Temperaturen bringen. Aber indirekt hast du recht: Da dann auch keine Grafikkarten mehr verbaut werden würden, wäre die Umgebung und somit auch die angesaugte Luft merklich kälter.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Einfach nur ein Monsterkühler! Sieht schon genial aus, finde ich. Damit kann man sich z.B. sein eventuell hässliches Mainboard gut verstecken!


----------



## Phenom BE (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der größte kühler ist sinnlos. Der pass bestimmt in fast kein gehäuse. die kleinen sind allerdings interresant.


----------



## ATTNTAAT (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Seite aufdremeln -> und das Case wird durch den Raum gesaugt


----------



## Bestia (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der CU ist gekauft!!!


----------



## TKing (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Für Modder find ich den größten Kühler überhaupt nicht interessant...find das Teil ehrlichgesagt ziemlich häßlich^^


----------



## Namaker (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano könnte die bessere Silentalternative zum Orochi sein, da nicht, wie beim letzteren, der Grafikkartenslot versperrt wird.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Wo verdeckt ein Orochi einen Grafikkarten-Slot?


----------



## Genghis99 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Häßlich. Und wahrscheinlich laut. Ein 200mm Lüfter wäre angesagt gewesen.

Wird wohl ein Prototyp bleiben. Allein schon die auf CPU und Sockel wirkenden Hebelkräfte sind wahrscheinlich weit ausserhalb jeder Intel oder AMD Spezifikation.

Warum ist eigentlich noch kein Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen, eine horizontale Kühlfäche zu verwenden, die in ähnlich einer Grafikkarte im Gehäuse positioniert ist ? Der Luftstrom durch so einen Kühler könnte optimal in vertikaler Richtung verlaufen.

Stattdessen groteske Monsterkonsruktionen ...


----------



## Castor_23 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

@Genghis99

Ist das nicht dasselbe wenn man einen Towerkühler um 90° versetzt montiert, sodass er nicht nach hinten sondern nach oben pustet?


----------



## wooty1337 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Warum ist eigentlich noch kein Hersteller auf die Idee gekommen, eine horizontale Kühlfäche zu verwenden, die in ähnlich einer Grafikkarte im Gehäuse positioniert ist ?



Weil die ganzen Unternehmen, die CPU-Kühler herstellen, nicht so schlaue Köpfe wie dich in der Produktentwicklung haben.


----------



## Gadteman (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



ATTNTAAT schrieb:


> Seite aufdremeln -> und das Case wird durch den Raum gesaugt



*Hihi* Nee vorher noch die Lüfter umpolen, Case auf die Seite und Voila fertig ist der Hover-Mod...

Naja, schön ist der Kühler sicherlich nicht, aber die Kühlleistung täte mich schon interessieren. Mal von den Hebelkräften am Sockel, Platz im Case, Platz zur GraKa täte mich noch interessieren wie der genau befestigt ist. Die Backplate auf der Rückseite müsste auch recht groß ausfallen...
Wenn ich überlege wie sich mein Mainboard alleine nur schon bei meinem Megahalems leicht wölbt, durfte das bei dem Monster etwas unangenehm werden.

Lustig ist er, aber wird wohl wie der Godhand nicht in den Handel finden.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (3. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Achwas Scythe bringt den Kühler einfach mit nem passenden Case dann geht das ohne probleme  xD


----------



## Genghis99 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Ein Standard Tower hat den Nachteil des grossen Querschnitts. Die zu durchströmende Strecke zwischen den Kühlfinnen ist lang, dadurch erhöht sich der Strömungswiderstand - wenn dann die Finnen auch noch eng beieinander sitzen (nicht bloss in der Sauna) braucht man starke Lüfter um genügend Luft durch den Tower zu blasen. Daher sind ja die besten Towerkühler Doppelturmkonstruktionen (Megahalems) oder mehrlagige "Sandwiches" (Noctua NH-D14)

Der Gedanke von Scythe hier eine 200 x 200 mm Kühlfläche zu nehmen ist völlig richtig - das Profil ist flach, der Kühler hat einen optimalen Durchsatz - wohl auch mit langsam drehenden Lüftern.

Mir auch klar, das man keine solche Fläche horizontal in ein Gehäuse bekommt.

@wooty1337 : Auf herablassende, unsachliche Sprüche können wir hier allgemein verzichten.


----------



## sirhot (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

wären die lüfter nicht dran würde ich glatt versuchen ein steak drauf zu grillen


----------



## Fl_o (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Jop ist ein multi funktions Cpu kühler man kann in sogar alls Steak Griller, Toaster oder Backoffen verwenden...


----------



## Jan565 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Auf jedenfall werde ich mir das Teil kaufen. Der ist der hammer und man kühlt damit sowohl CPU, als auch Ram und Mainboard zum Teil mit, wenn der Luftstrom stimmt. nur gut das ich hier noch ein 15 Jahre alten Big Tower stehen habe, den ich für sowas fertig machen kann.


----------



## da brew (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Genghis99 schrieb:


> Wird wohl ein Prototyp bleiben.





Gadteman schrieb:


> wird wohl wie der Godhand nicht in den Handel finden.



Im Artikel steht, "dass der Susano wahrscheinlich in den Endkundenhandel kommen dürfte." 




Genghis99 schrieb:


> Allein schon die auf CPU und Sockel wirkenden Hebelkräfte sind wahrscheinlich weit ausserhalb jeder Intel oder AMD Spezifikation.



Die Hebelkräfte auf das Mainboard sind bei den größeren Towerkühlern auch schon weit jenseits von Intels/AMDs Spezifikationen. Deshalb werden die meisten davon auch mit ner Backplate verschraubt. Außerdem werden Kühler schon seit P4/Athlon 64 Zeiten nicht mehr am Sockel befestigt, von daher dürften hier gar keine zusätzlichen Kräfte auftreten. Und die CPU hat im Schnitt mit der Kühlerbefestigung gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Wegen den Hebelkräften muss ich mir dann noch was überlegen, aber hab da schon ne Idee 
Und damit das Ding passt, wird einfach die Seite vom Gehäuse aufgeschnitten, dann kommt nen 200mm Lüfter drauf (der nach was aussieht) und schon hat man nen ganz individuellen Rechner!

Ich find sowas besser als noch mehr versch. Towerkühler...
und zur Not muss halt nen Mozartgehäuse her, da passt auch der locker rein.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Ahab schrieb:


> Auf die Kühlleistung vom Susano bin ich mal gespannt. Ich fands schon schade dass man nie wieder was vom Godhand gehört hat.  Und da es Coolermaster damals bei GeminII ja schon relativ verbockt hat, wärs mal interessant, ob es andere Hersteller da besser hinbekommen.  So ein Monstrum hat ja schon irgendwie was.



Also ich hatte den geminII und der war schon ganz brauchbar, mit 2x 120er noctua und uln adapter praktisch unhörbar und kühlte den q6600@3ghz auf knappe 60grad nach ner stunde prime

Edit: wegen der hebelkräfte usw. je schwerer die dinger werden desto größer wird die backplate, und wenns ganz schwer wird muss die backplate halt gleichzeitig als mainboardtray fungieren (backplate mit mb-tray verschraubt - mb mit backplate verschraubt oder einfach backplate zwischen mb und etwas kürzere abstandsschrauben gelegt und mitgeschraubt) 
schon kann der cpu kühler 10kg wiegen


----------



## da brew (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Da die Löcher für die Verschraubung der Backplate am Mainboard vorgegeben sind dürfte es ziemlich sinnlos sein, die Backplate zu vergrößern. Und dass Mainboards wesentlich höhere Kräfte vertragen, als durch einen Kühler verursacht werden, wurde hier (ich meine bei PCGH in Gefahr) schon mal nachgewiesen. Da wurde ein Mainboard mit montiertem Orochi ziemlich rabiat geschüttelt. Da ist soweit ich mich erinnere nichts kaputtgegangen.


----------



## Genghis99 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

der Yasya ist EDEL - Megahalems Killer.  Bei Amazon, Alternate und Olano gelistet für 43,00 - wird gekauft.


----------



## Namaker (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wo verdeckt ein Orochi einen Grafikkarten-Slot?


Hat er bei meinem DFI Lanparty DK790GX, meinem Asus M4A78E sowie bei dem Gigabyte MA770-UD3 eines Kumpels getan


----------



## Phenom BE (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



Namaker schrieb:


> Hat er bei meinem DFI Lanparty DK790GX, meinem Asus M4A78E sowie bei dem Gigabyte MA770-UD3 eines Kumpels getan


Aber nur wenn du den in eine Richtung drehst und zwar nach unten oder ?


----------



## Namaker (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Nach oben ist's schlecht wegen des Netzteils und zur Seite geht bei AMD nicht


----------



## Shi (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Susano ist geil. Den Yasya find ich aber besser der sieht ja mal geil aus :O


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

*@ Namaker*

Ok, falsches Board und falsches Case


----------



## VVeisserRabe (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



da brew schrieb:


> Da die Löcher für die Verschraubung der Backplate am Mainboard vorgegeben sind dürfte es ziemlich sinnlos sein, die Backplate zu vergrößern. Und dass Mainboards wesentlich höhere Kräfte vertragen, als durch einen Kühler verursacht werden, wurde hier (ich meine bei PCGH in Gefahr) schon mal nachgewiesen. Da wurde ein Mainboard mit montiertem Orochi ziemlich rabiat geschüttelt. Da ist soweit ich mich erinnere nichts kaputtgegangen.


 
dass die mainboards die kräfte vertragen is klar, vorgegeben sind die standard bohrungen, aber trotzdem verwinden sich die platinen und dieser verwindung kann man nur mit einer größeren backplate entgegenwirken wenn man ein gewisses kühlergewicht hat

in meiner alten hp workstation (pentium 4 zeit) war der mainboardtray des gehäuses so gemacht dass er auch gleich die backplate war (leider war das gehäuse so klein und nur für einen 90mm lüfter und ein spezial netzteil ausgelegt, deshalb habe ich mich davon getrennt) aber das ganze ging eben nur weil das gehäuse für ein sockel 775 atx mainboard gebaut war, sowas ist den meisten gehäuseherstellern leider zu teuer

edit: was mir erst jetzt beim durchsehen der bilder aufm pc aufgefallen ist, ist die abermals schlechte/lieblose verarbeitungsqualität/behandlung beim einbau der kühler, die verbogenen lamellen wurden schon letztes jahr bemängelt und heuer erlauben sie sich diesen fauxpas schon wieder


----------



## push@max (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Der Scythe-Susano-02 ist ja echt krank!


----------



## Umut (4. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Ich sage dazu einfach nur "FETT" 
was hat der denn für ne Leistung größe macht doch nicht alles aus oder


----------



## da brew (5. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> dass die mainboards die kräfte vertragen is klar, vorgegeben sind die standard bohrungen, aber trotzdem verwinden sich die platinen und dieser verwindung kann man nur mit einer größeren backplate entgegenwirken wenn man ein gewisses kühlergewicht hat



Eine größere Backplate bringt aber nur was, wenn sie sich irgendwo an ihrem äußeren Rand "abstützen" kann. Das heißt, man müsste für jedes Mainboard eine extra Backplate entwickeln, weil ja auf dem Mainboard überall Bauteile und Leitungen verstreut sind, die dann im Weg wären.




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> in meiner alten hp workstation (pentium 4 zeit) war der mainboardtray des gehäuses so gemacht dass er auch gleich die backplate war



 Wird da der Kühler direkt am Mainboardtray verschraubt, oder wie?


----------



## Mettsemmel (6. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



> Nach oben ist's schlecht wegen des Netzteils und zur Seite geht bei AMD nicht


Nach oben ist _immer_ schlecht. Denn wenn man ein Case hat, bei dem das Netzteil unten eingebaut wird (wie bei mir), dann hat man überm Board trotzdem kein Platz, weil da ja das Case aufhört und der Deckel dementsprechend im Weg ist^^.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (6. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



da brew schrieb:


> Wird da der Kühler direkt am Mainboardtray verschraubt, oder wie?



jop, da hast zuerst das mb eingebaut und dann den kühler draufgeschraubt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



da brew schrieb:


> Die Hebelkräfte auf das Mainboard sind bei den größeren Towerkühlern auch schon weit jenseits von Intels/AMDs Spezifikationen. Deshalb werden die meisten davon auch mit ner Backplate verschraubt. Außerdem werden Kühler schon seit P4/Athlon 64 Zeiten nicht mehr am Sockel befestigt, von daher dürften hier gar keine zusätzlichen Kräfte auftreten. Und die CPU hat im Schnitt mit der Kühlerbefestigung gar nichts zu tun.



Viele Kühler sind nur auf Zug verschraubt, in Druckrichtung stützen sie sich aber ausschließlich auf der CPU ab.




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Edit: wegen der hebelkräfte usw. je schwerer die dinger werden desto größer wird die backplate, und wenns ganz schwer wird muss die backplate halt gleichzeitig als mainboardtray fungieren (backplate mit mb-tray verschraubt - mb mit backplate verschraubt oder einfach backplate zwischen mb und etwas kürzere abstandsschrauben gelegt und mitgeschraubt)
> schon kann der cpu kühler 10kg wiegen



Eine größere Backplate macht nur dann Sinn, wenn sie eine größere Auflagefläche ergibt. Das wiederum funktioniert nur, wenn die Unterseite der Mainboards frei von Hindernissen ist - und das wird nicht gewährleistet.




da brew schrieb:


> Da die Löcher für die Verschraubung der Backplate am Mainboard vorgegeben sind dürfte es ziemlich sinnlos sein, die Backplate zu vergrößern. Und dass Mainboards wesentlich höhere Kräfte vertragen, als durch einen Kühler verursacht werden, wurde hier (ich meine bei PCGH in Gefahr) schon mal nachgewiesen. Da wurde ein Mainboard mit montiertem Orochi ziemlich rabiat geschüttelt. Da ist soweit ich mich erinnere nichts kaputtgegangen.



Man kann auf PCBs draufspringen, ohne das sie durchbrechen. Wenn man sich aber anguckt, wie häufig es bei Kühlerwechseln auf Grafikkarten mitlerweile zu Problemen kommt, dann steigt die Gefahr für gebrochene Leiterbahnen, etc. zunehmend an.




VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> in meiner alten hp workstation (pentium 4 zeit) war der mainboardtray des gehäuses so gemacht dass er auch gleich die backplate war (leider war das gehäuse so klein und nur für einen 90mm lüfter und ein spezial netzteil ausgelegt, deshalb habe ich mich davon getrennt) aber das ganze ging eben nur weil das gehäuse für ein sockel 775 atx mainboard gebaut war, sowas ist den meisten gehäuseherstellern leider zu teuer



Für den So604 und 771 hat Intel afaik Sockelpositionen und entsprechende Gewinde in den Gehäuse spezifiziert. Für So775 hat man das im Rahmen von So775 gemacht, aber bekanntermaßen wollten die Endkungen keine durchgeplante Kühlung oder Optimierungen für 120er Towerkühler.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (7. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

@ruyven_macaran:  da war ein foxcon towerkühler mit nem 70mm lüfter und stolzen 3 heatpipes
zur backplategeschichte: bei den befestigungspunkten sind keine hindernisse^^


----------



## Topas93 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Hm trotz der göße trau ich dem irgendwie nicht soo viel kühlleistung zu...


----------



## PEG96 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Wann kommt den jetzt der setsugen 2


----------



## elohim (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

Scythe Setsugen 2 VGA-Khler (SCVSG-2000) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals


----------



## -NTB- (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

wäre es nicht sinvoller statt 4 100mm propeller einen 400derter draufzuschnallen?

PS: quantis ***** ist aber immer noch größer.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*

*@ PEG96*

Ist schon längst da, Test hatten wir vor einigen Ausgaben.


----------



## jaLOL (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



-NTB- schrieb:


> wäre es nicht sinvoller statt 4 100mm propeller einen 400derter draufzuschnallen?
> 
> PS: quantis ***** ist aber immer noch größer.....



100mm+ 100mm = 200mm 

auf deutsch das heist das nur ein 20 cm Lüfter drauf geht ^^
der dürfte dan aber auch gute Ergebnisse erbringen.


----------



## PEG96 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Scythe zeigt größten CPU-Kühler der Messe plus Setsugen 2 und Ninja 3*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ PEG96*
> 
> Ist schon längst da, Test hatten wir vor einigen Ausgaben.


Den test hab ich auch gelesen, ich meinte lieferbar.
Irgendwie sollte er ja schon mitte november da sein aber überall steht immernoch lieferzeit unbestimmt


----------

